

Undersea Eruptions near Tonga (lots of pictures) - oneplusone
http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3102407

======
brc
It's easy to see how strange cultural taboos could get formed with this type
of thing. Imagine a bunch of people in a tribe doing something on a beach (I
don't know, eating crayfish or something). All of a sudden a huge explosion
erupts on the horizon and the air is filled with a sulphuric stench. The
medicine man/chief/authority figure says 'the gods are not pleased, we should
not eat the crayfish'. They gather up all the crayfish and throw them back
into the sea. The eruptions stop. Thus : the people stop eating crayfish for
fear of upsetting their god.

